# Seltsame "Würmer"



## hoboo34 (3. Sep. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gestern mein Zulaufrohr / Rücklauf (Bambus) zum Teich inspiziert.
Dabei ist mir ein rotzig-schleimiges Etwas in die Hände gefallen, bestehend aus einer Vielzahl wusseliger, kleiner "__ Würmer". 
Was könnte das sein ? 

   ​


----------



## ferryboxen (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

hallo

das sind kriebelmückenlarven.

gib sie deinen fischen zum fressen....die schmecken ihnen.

gruss lothar


----------



## hoboo34 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Danke dir. 
Wieder was gelernt. Wenn ich mir das so durchlese sind die sogar etwas wählerisch was die Platzsuche angeht, speziell in Sachen Wasserqualität.
Wenn dem so ist, scheint mein feuchtes Nass ganz OK zu sein.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hallo Frank,
sie mögen wählerisch sein... doch hüte Dich vor ihren Bissen 

Aber das hast Du ja sicher auch im Artikel gelesen.

Grüße
Andreas, der dieses Jahr, glücklicher, von einem Biss noch nicht betroffen war.


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hallo,

ich wäre weniger begeistert wenn ich bei mir Kriebelmückenlarven finden würde. Sie sind auch keine Anzeiger für sauberes Wasser sondern können nur dort gedeihen wo das Gewässer eher nährstoffreich ist. Wo Flüsse wieder sauberer geworden sind, ist auch die Population an Kriebelmücken zurückgegangen. 

In manchen Gebieten werden sie auch bekämpft (meistens mit Bacillus thuringensis), denn sie stellen eine ernsthafte Gefahr für Rinder und Pferde auf der Weide dar. Die Tiere können sich nicht gegen die __ Fliegen wehren und werden massenhaft gestochen. Ab einer bestimmten Zahl Stiche ist die Sache dann tödlich für die Tiere. Aber auch wenn sie nicht an den Stichen sterben, leiden sie sehr unter den Stichen. 

Menschen haben den Vorteil dass sie Hände zum Zuschlagen haben und in der Regel nicht auf Weiden eingesperrt sind. Die Stiche (bzw. Bisse) der Kriebelmücken sind extrem schmerzhaft. Der Biss einer Bremse ist dagegen fast schon harmlos. Nicht zu unterschätzen ist auch der Wirkstockcocktail, den die lieben Tierchen bei ihrer Blutmahlzeit dem Opfer injizieren. Die Reaktion darauf beim Menschen reicht von akuten Schmerzen über chronische Erkrankungen bis hin zum allergischen Schock.

Fazit: wer aus gutem Grund keine Kriebelmücken fördern möchte, der sollte dafür sorgen dass der Nährstoffgehalt in seinem Teichwasser so gering wie möglich ist. Also ausreichend nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen im Teich halten und so wenig Nährstoffeintrag wie möglich zulassen.


----------



## danyvet (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Eine Kollegin von mir ist heuer von Kriebelmücken gestochen/gebissen(?) worden. Die hatte über eine Woche lang ziemlich harte, ca. 10cm Durchmesser große, Flecken an den Beinen, die aussahen wie Knutschflecken :shock so richtg blaurot.... Sie hat dann vom Arzt Antibiotika verschrieben bekommen 
Also ich brauch auch keine Kriebelmücken.... Aber ich denke, meine __ Molche und sonstige Räuber im Teich würden die eh nicht so lange leben lassen, bis sie schlüpfen


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*



danyvet schrieb:


> Eine Kollegin von mir ist heuer von Kriebelmücken gestochen/gebissen(?) worden.


Eine Kriebelmücke beisst tatsächlich, dadurch entsteht beim Kratzen wesentlich schneller eine offene stelle auf der Schwellung.


> Die hatte über eine Woche lang ziemlich harte, ca. 10cm Durchmesser große, Flecken an den Beinen, die aussahen wie Knutschflecken :shock so richtg blaurot.... Sie hat dann vom Arzt Antibiotika verschrieben bekommen


Wenn der biss noch recht neu ist, und man ihn natürlich als solchen identifiziert hat , dann kann man ihm mit Kühlung und Salbe mit Entzündungshemmender Wirkung (z.B. Betaisodona) begegnen.
Wenn man das früh genug macht, dann sind die Dinger zwar weiterhin nervig, aber man kommt um die Antibiothika rum. 

Ein paar Hinweise noch, aus eigener Erfahrung.

Wenn man sich nicht grade in Bodennähe aufhält/arbeitet, dann erwischt es einen meist am Fuß und Schienbeinbereich.

Bei meinem letzten Biss kam es zusätzlich zu Wasseransammlungen in den Beinen, was dazu führte, dass ich wunderbeare Dellen in meine Schienbein drücken konnte, die erst nach mehreren Sekunden dann wieder verschwanden.



> Also ich brauch auch keine Kriebelmücken....


Ich auch nicht.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*



> Also ich brauch auch keine Kriebelmücken....


...mich plagen die Mücken ja nicht, aber mein Pferd und seinen Weidegenossen:
da setzen sie sich in die Ohren,
...das ist so schmerzhaft, das wir die Halfter nicht über die Ohren streifen dürfen....

bei Stichen in die Brust geht das Fell um den Stich herum aus, es bilden sich fellfreie Stellen, in der Mitte mit "Loch"" in denen die Mücken immer wieder saugen, 
diese Wunden finden dann auch die Bremsen sehr geeignet und dort zu stechen und die __ Fliegen setzen sich darauf 

also die Pferde brauchen auch keine Kriebelmücken 



> Wenn man sich nicht grade in Bodennähe aufhält/arbeitet, dann erwischt es einen meist am Fuß und Schienbeinbereich.


beim Jäten haben sie mich schon ganz übel erwischt: Handgelenk Innesseite, das war so toll geschwollen, das ich 2 -3  Tage meine Finger nicht mehr schmerzfrei bewegen konnte und wegen eines so blöden Sriches krank geschrieben wurde....

Kriebelmücken kann keiner brauchen!!!! 
Ein wirkliches Loch in der Nahrungskette würde bei ihrem Fehlen doch nicht entstehen,  
die Fische, __ Molche usw finden auch was anderes zu fressen! :evil

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die Kriebelmücken weit übler findent als Stechmücken( alias Gelsen/Staunsen/Stanzen) oder (Pferde)Bremsen


----------



## Dodi (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Moin!

Dann haben mich dieses Jahr diese Kriebelmückenviecher wohl auch erwischt, wie ich im Juli abends noch im Garten gewerkelt habe. :?

Ich dachte an "irgendwelche schwarze, kleine __ Käfer", die da zugebissen haben, konnte es nicht richtig erkennen.
Hatte jedenfalls an den Beinen stark juckende Quaddeln, die sich teilweise auch entzündet hatten und es lange dauerte, bis alles abgeheilt war. :evil So etwas habe ich bisher noch nie erlebt.

Kann auf diese Biester auch gut verzichten!


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Uppps..das liest sich ja nun alles weniger erfreulich.
Hoffe mal dass das die einzigen waren, die da in dem Rohr gehangen haben.

"Beissen" die denn auch Hunde und Katzen ?


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Uppps..das liest sich ja nun alles weniger erfreulich.
> Hoffe mal dass das die einzigen waren, die da in dem Rohr gehangen haben.


Die Saison geht zwar zuende, aber Du solltest von Zeit zu Zeit kontrollieren.

Der Hauptunterschied zur 'normalen' Mücke ist auch, dass die Larven in fliessendem/bewegtem Gewässer leben, was sie wesentlich flexibler macht.



> "Beissen" die denn auch Hunde und Katzen ?


Kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hmm, auch ich kann das leider nicht beantworten, ob die auch auf Hunde und Katzen gehen, da wir in Wien heuer zum ersten mal diese Biester hatten (angeblich). Hab noch keinen definitiven Kriebelmückenbiss bei Hunden/Katzen gesehen, aber rein theoretsch wär es möglich, da manche Floh/__ Zecken/usw.-Schutzbänder/-tropfen auch gegen Kriebelmücken hilf (lt. Packung). Kenn das aus den Lehrbüchern eigentlich auch nur bei Pferden und Nutztieren.
........
Sodale, nach meinem vorigen Satz musste ich doch gleich aufspringen und meinen Boch/Supperer (DAS Parasitologie-Lehrbuch für Tierärzte) rauskramen 
Da steht:
Mitunter werden auch bei Hunden durch Kriebelmückenstiche (Anm.: ja, da steht tatsächlich Stiche!!) verursachte klinische Erscheinungen beobachtet. Die Tiere zeigen ein gestörtes Allgemeinbefinden und weisen petechiale Blutungen (Anm.: sowas wie Blutergüsse) sowie Unterhautödeme (Anm.: das, was Andreas an den Schienbeinen hatte - Ödem = Wasseransammlung im Gewebe) vor allem an Unterbauch, Präputium (die Haut ums "Spatzerl" beim Hundebuben  ), Vagina (das weibliche Genitale) und im Inguinalbereich (Leiste) auf.
Mehr steht da nicht, ist aber auch schon eine alte Ausgabe (4. Auflage, 1992 - die war damals brandneu :shock mann, bin ich alt  )
Über Katzen steht da gar nix.
Wen´s näher interessiert, ich könnt auch mal englischsprachige Literatur diesbezüglich wälzen.

Conclusio: Hunde und Katzen eher selten bis gar nicht 

edit: hab jetzt noch mal nachgesehen, wegen Stich oder Biß. Stich insofern als "nur die Weibchen stechende Mundwerkzeuge" haben, mit denen "sie Blut saugen", also eigentlich genauso wie stinknormale Gelsen...


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Mir haben die Biester letztes Jahr in der __ Bachnelkenwurz aufgelauert :evil - danke, ich hab auch keinen Bedarf. Als ich sie heuer an der Überlaufkante des Bachlaufes entdeckt habe, hab ich sie sofort losgemacht - die Elritzen waren begeistert.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

@ Dany
also Stich ist gut! :evil
bei Wiki finde ich:


> Im Unterschied zu „Stichsaugern“ (etwa Stechmücken) sind Kriebelmücken „Poolsauger“. Dabei erzeugen die Mandibeln zunächst eine größere Wunde, in der sich Blut sammelt; dieses wird dann von den Kriebelmücken aufgesaugt.


Die bohren bei den Pferden immer ins gleiche Loch, bis es so aussieht, wie ich oben beschrieben habe. An seine Brust kommt ein Gaul kaum dran.

Ob das bei Pferden auch "Präputium" heist
 
auf jeden Fall "da"  & im Inguinalbereich & um den Bauchnabel haben unsere Gäule wenig Fell, da sieht es auch ziemlich übel aus: verschorfte, blutverkrustete  Huppel!
Aber da können sie sich etwas mit dem Schweif wehren....
Gegen die Kribelmücken, die ihnen in die Ohren krabbeln, sind sie auch machtlos


> "Beissen" die denn auch Hunde und Katzen ?


..die beissen auch die Menschen, da werden die vor Hunden & Katzen nicht halt machen!
Ich vermute, die mögen aber wenig behaarte Stellen gern, und bis sie mit ihren Mandibeln eine größere Wunde erzeugt haben  muss das Opfer wohl etwas ruhig halten...


Katzen (&Hunde) sind beweglich genug, das sie die Viecher abwehren können.., und meist rundrum pelzig...

liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

@ Andrea: ja, auch bei Pferden heißt das "Präputium" 

und weil Hunde und vor allem Katzen so viel dichtes Fell haben, kommt es wahrscheinlich bei denen weniger vor, abgesehen davon, dass sie so flink sind. Meine Hundsimaus ist alles andere als flink 
Vielleicht sind Hunde der Kurzhaarrassen da auch gefährteter, so wie Pferde und Kühe.


----------



## HaDie (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe heute in meiner Amphore,  die als Zulauf für den Teich dient, auch solche Dinger gefunden.
Die Fische haben sich gefreut.


----------



## elkop (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

wääähhh, ist ja ekelhaft. nochdazu, wenn man sich diesen faden gelesen hat. unser pferd ist ein ekzemer und die kriebelmücke  richtet sehr viel schaden an. unser tierarzt könnte sich drüber freuen, wenn er nicht so ein gutes herz  hätt.


----------



## Limnos (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hi

Ich muss leider allen widersprechen, die diese Larven für die der Kriebelmücke halten. Wenn sie roter wären, würde ich sie für Zuckmückenlarven (Chironomus)halten, die allerdings in schlechter Wasserqualität vorkommen. = rote Mückenlarven der Aquarianer. Kriebelmücken leben in rasch fließenden, sauberen Bächen in einer festsitzenden, tütenähnlichen Hülle, die gegen die Strömung offen ist. Kriebelmücken sind eine Plage, da beide Geschlechter stechen, durch manche Mückennetze hindurchpassen und Weidevieh so quälen, dass es an Herzversagen sterben kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Wolfgang, was spricht da jetzt dagegen? Wenn man einen Bachlauf hat, fließt das Wasser in einem Teich bzw. eben diesem Bachlauf auch schnell. Oder meinst du, dass sie anders aussehen?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ob die madenähnlichen Larven vom Foto Kriebelmückenlarven sind - 
aber es gibt nicht nur *die* Kriebelmücke, sondern auch bei den Viechern gibt es verschiedenen Arten.
Und als "fließendes Gewässer" könnte der Zulauf schon passen....
...auch das Zuckmückenlarven *nur* in Wasser mit schlechter Quaität leben  (und somit ein Indikator für "schlechtes Wasser" sind  )
auch bei Zuckmücken gibt es unteschiedliche Arten, die in verschiedenen Lebensräumen vorkommen
ich finde sie z.B. im "biologischen" Teil meines Filterers....

so ganz einfach lassen sich die Larven verschiedenen Insekten nicht bestimmen, da kann man als Laie oft nur ganz grob sagen: das gehört zur Familie der XY,

solange mein Teich klar ist, die meßbaren Wasserwerte i.O. sind, stehen für mich die verschiedene Insekten darin unter der Überschrift  "artenreiches Leben"

ich finde in meinem Teich Köcherfliegenlarven, (auch da gibt es ganz verschiedene Arten ) die gemeinhin als Indikator für sauberes Wasser gelten und Zuckmückenlarven, die für das Gegenteil stehen 

bei Wasserasseln finde ich wenigstens den Zusatz: 





> Eine verstärkte Vermehrung der Wasserasseln ist daher ein Indikator für eine erhöhte Verschmutzung des Wassers


das Kriebelmücken eine Plage sind, da hast du volkommen Recht
und die müssen nun wirklich nicht zum "artenreichen" Leben in meinem Teich gehören, :evil
- solche "Maden" wie auf dem Foto, fände ich sie im Filter oder dessen Rücklauf - die würde ich als vermeindliche Kriebelmücken auch an die Fische verfüttern! 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
bei der die "Fressfeinde" im Teich (und das sind nicht nur die Fische), bisher eine (Kriebel) Mückenplage verhindert haben


----------



## HaDie (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hallo @ all,
meine messbaren Wasserwerte sind ebenfalls in Ordnung:
GH 8° dH; KH 6°dH; PH 8°dH, heute morgen bei einer Wassertemperatur von 18°C gemessen.

MfG Hans


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

So, hier mal ein frisches Foto meiner Kriebelmückenzucht (bevor sie den Bach runtergehen...:evil)


----------



## Elfriede (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hallo zusammen,,

Zitat von Andrea:


> das Kriebelmücken eine Plage sind, da hast du volkommen Recht
> und die müssen nun wirklich nicht zum "artenreichen" Leben in meinem Teich gehören,
> - solche "Maden" wie auf dem Foto, fände ich sie im Filter oder dessen Rücklauf - die würde ich als vermeindliche Kriebelmücken auch an die Fische verfüttern!



gilt Deine Aussage auch für Zuckmückenlarven? 


Kriebelmückenlarven habe ich keine in meinem Teich, aber erstmals knallrote Zuckmückenlarven im kleinen Teich, die auf Steinen Ihre Wohngebilde errichtet haben und leicht zu entfernen wären, sollten Zuckmücken negative Auswirkungen haben. Soll ich sie entfernen oder können sie schadlos im kleinen  Teich verbleiben?

So sehen ihre Behausungen aus:

      leider habe ich kein besseres Foto zur Hand


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hallo Elfriede,

Zuckmücken können weder stechen noch Blut saugen  sind also kein Problem.
Und Kriebelmücken sind nur dort, wo es klares, fließendes Wasser gibt. Wenn du also keinen Bachlauf hast, wirst du auch nie welche haben, sofern es Kriebelmücken überhaupt gibt auf Paros


----------



## Limnos (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hi Andrea

Ich distanziere mich inzwischen davon, dass es keine Kriebelmückenlarven sind, ich hatte sie mit Kriebelmückenpuppen verwechselt, als ich von tütenförmigen Hüllen sprach. Mir sind aber Massenauftreten nur von rasch fließenden Bächen her bekannt. Es ist mir bekannt, dass es vielerlei Kriebelmücken- wie auch Zuckmückenlarvenarten gibt, aber gerade die Larven sind äußerst schwierig unterscheidbar.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## nicki 55 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

hallo zusammen
wollte auch mal was zu den fiechern sagen.bei uns sitzen sie in den teichfilterrohren ,sind dunkelbraun und sehr fest.es kratzt richtig wenn sie über die haut krabeln.sie kleben richtig zusammen wie feine gespinste.
unser wasser ist trotzdem sauber und klar
gruß nicki:


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Seid ihr denn WIRKLICH sicher, dass das Kriebelmückenlarven sind?
Genau die am Foto bewohnen auch meine Filterrohre in ziemlich großer Anzahl,
aber während ich diesen Sommer viele Stunden spärlich bekleidet im Garten verbracht habe,
hab weder ich auch nur eine Kriebelmücke gesehen, noch mich eine gestochen.
Schaut nicht so aus, als ob das Kriebelmückenlarven wären, oder?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hallo Peter,


> Seid ihr denn WIRKLICH sicher, dass das Kriebelmückenlarven sind?


da bin ich mir nicht sicher, es könnten auch Gnitzen oder sonst was sein.


> aber während ich diesen Sommer viele Stunden spärlich bekleidet im Garten verbracht habe,
> hab weder ich *auch nur eine Kriebelmücke gesehen*, noch mich eine gestochen.


Kriebelmücken und Gnitzen sind nur wenige Milimeter groß.
Hier  finde ich: 





> Kriebelmücken __ fliegen den Menschen geräuschlos an, ohne ein Gefühl von Berührung zu erwecken. Der schmerzlose Stich hinterlässt oft einen kleinen Blutpunkt. Erst später stellen sich Juckreiz und Schmerzen an den Stichstellen ein,


Kriebelmücken- und Gnitzenstiche geben andere Quaddeln wie Culex- oder Bremsenstiche.
Große, eher schmerzhalft Schwellungen sprechen für Kriebelmücken und Gnitzen.


> ... während ich diesen Sommer viele Stunden spärlich bekleidet im Garten verbracht habe,
> hab weder ich auch nur eine Kriebelmücke gesehen, *noch mich eine gestochen*.


Der Schluß, das man in Gewässernähe eher gestochen wird - ich denke das ist ein Trugschluss!
So erwischen mich auf der Terasse meiner teichlosen Freundin mehr Culex als auf meiner Terrasse direkt neben dem Teich!

In deinem/meinem Teich sind wohl genügend Tiere unterwegs die sich über leckere Mückenlarven freuen und somit ist ein Gartenteich auch nicht zwingend  eine "Stechviechzeug-Brutanstalt!


 ....mit den Biestern habe ich eher auf der Pferdeweide unliebsame Erlebnisse: 
obwohl das nächste Bächlein einige hundert Meter und das nächste Stillgewässer noch weiter entfernt ist,  lockt der "Köder" Pferd, je nach Tageszeit, die verschiedenen Blutsauger in großen Massen an. 
 Dort attakieren *uns* aber eher die Bremsen und Culexmücken als die Kriebelmücken oder die Gnitzen.
Ich vermute, für die letzteren muss man ein wenig still halten. Mich haben sie eigentlich nur abends beim Jäten im Garten erwischt, ...meist an den Beinen.

Auf dieser Seite sind  sind recht schöne Fotos von Gnitzen und Kriebelmücken. Wenn dort steht, der Stich ist schmerzhaft - die Schwellung hinterher ist es, nicht der Stich. Den Stich/Biss bemerkt man meist gar nicht.
Wenn Bremsen einen anbohren, das spürt man schmerzhaft und auch die Culex erschlägt man meist beim Saugen, denn auch das spürt man.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die im eigenen Garten wenig Ärger mit Blutsaugern hat und für andere Gelegenheiten Repellents benützt


----------



## danyvet (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

na, kann eh sein, dass es Gnitzen sind. Gnitzen und Kriebelmücken waren früher ja eigentlich dasselbe und das hat sich halt gehalten, obwohl sie mittlerweile als 2 eigene Familien gelten.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hi Dany
mit diesen Insekten ist das so eine Sache, es gibt nicht nur *die* Fliege, sondern
Stuben - Schmeiß- Fleischfliegen....
*die* Bremse kann eine Goldaugen-, Regen-, Rinder-, Pferdebremse sein
und bei den Mücken ist das nicht besser...

...wer mich nun genau sticht - das ist mir wurscht - mir geht es da mehr ums überhaupt gestochen werde oder besser ums nicht gestochen werden!

@ Elfriede


> Soll ich sie entfernen oder können sie schadlos im kleinen  Teich verbleiben?


Die fertigen Zuckmücken stechen nicht - ich würde sie drinn lassen!
Auch bei Zuckmücken gibt es versch. Arten, die auch durchaus in sauberem sauerstoffreichem Gewässer vorkommen..
und welche, die in organisch belastetem ,sauerstoffarmen Wasser überleben können - 
Ich entferne/jage eigentlich keine Mückenlarven - das ist der Job der Fische und andern Insekten im Teich - und die tun das zuverlässig und bei weitem effektiver  als ich es je könnte!

Ich wundere mich manchmal schon, wenn ich das Gefühl habe: Ups, da sind bald mehr __ Molche im Teich wie Wasser.... und mit den Großlibbellenlarven hatte ich heuer auch so den Eindruck 
auch wenn die Läuse über die Seerosen herfallen oder der Seerosenkäfer - 
irgendwelche Raupen Wasserschwertlilie zum Fressen gern haben...

da habe ich bisher noch nie eingegriffen - und hatte auch nicht den Eindruck, es wäre wirklich nötig

bisher hat es in meinen Augen noch kein Tier im Wasser geschafft, wirklich Schaden anzurichten!
[OT]...und im Garten auch nicht
da gönne ich (zum Teil schon etwas zähneknirschend) den Staren die Kirschen, den Amseln die Trauben... ich muss ja nicht von den Erträgen im Garten leben...
und somit sehe ich auch Läuse und __ Schnecken eher gelassen, Amseln die Rindelmulch verteilen, Ameisen, die Hügel in der Wiese bauen..
in manchem Jahr kann ich nicht unter der Trauerweide sitzen, weil irgend welche Schaumzikaden tröpfeln, dann sitze ich eben wo anders hin und guck den Meisen zu, wie sie die Zikaden abpicken

manchmal wird es mir auch zu bunt: 
wenn auf der Terrasse dauernd Ameisen in die Kaffeetasse/Bierglas fallen, weil oben im Wisterienblätterdach die Läuse hausen - nun die Läuse hab ich dann richtig böse mit Gift eingesprüht - und der Kaffee war wieder eiweißfrei 

und die Ameisenhügel in der Wiese plättet der Rasenmäher[/OT]

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die kaum düngt (zu faul) und giftelt (das ist mir unsympathisch), und das als biologisch/ökologisch verkauft


----------



## nicki 55 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

ich,gehe mal davon aus ,daß,das eine art von mückenlarven ist.die schwärmen dann immer aus wenn man
den deckel aufmacht halten sich auch nur in den rohren und im filter auf gestochen hat aber auch noch keine

viele grüße von der kalten küste nicki


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hi Teichfreunde!
Also mag ja sein, dass ich schlecht genug sehe, um die Kriebelmücken NICHT zu sehen,
aber wenn man tagelang in Badehose (oder mit knapp weniger) im Garten verbringt
und dort sogar in der Hängematte büselt (ja, Naturgärtner können das!),
sollte mich doch so eine Böse genagelt haben!
(Ich will jetzt nicht einmal genau nachdenken, wo mich die gestochen haben könnten!)
Tatsächlich hatte ich nicht ein einziges Dipperl oder rotes Tupferl,
was man nach den vorgehenden Beiträgen nur 2 Schlüsse zulässt:

Die Kriebelmücken entfleuchen nach dem Schlupf alle SOFORT und restlos, ohne sich an mir zu delektieren
oder es sind einfach keine.

Tütenförmige Hüllen haben dich auch keine, aber offenbar einen Haftapparat am Popo.
Ich hab Fotos reingestellt, bessere könnte eventuell Dany machen, 
wenn sie mich demnächst besuchen kommt.
(Chironimus sind´s sicher nicht - die kenn ich gut als Aquarianer.)

Aus einer Amphore könnte ich die vielleicht schon rauskratzen,
aber mein Pumpenstrang hat nicht nur 100 mm Durchmesser sondern auch ca. 20 m Länge
und da leben die flächendeckend - das wäre einfach schwierig!
Allerdings bin ich draufgekommen, 
dass die bei ABGESCHALTETER (Mammut-)Pumpe (20 m³/h) alle am Auslauf drängeln,
was darauf schliessen lässt, dass die wirklich sauerstoffbedürftig sind.
Ähnliche Lebensbedingungen mögen die also durchaus.


----------



## danyvet (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Peter, du hast ja auch keinen Fluß/Bachlauf. Die Kriebelmücken/Gnitzen sind ja nur an fließenden Gewässern...


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seltsame " Würmer"*

Hallo Forum , 

sind das nun die "Kriebelmückenlarven" ???

sind bei mir nur am Eingang des Filters quasi zu finden , also da wo die Nährstoffe noch vorhanden sind  nicht beim Teichwassereinlauf ..

Kriebel-ähnlich wie auf den anderen Bildern sieht bei mir auf Bild 4 die größere Larve danach aus


----------

